# Looking for 1-2 male rats in Philadelphia, PA



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello. I am looking for any 1 or 2 male rats (Would love a hairless/double rex. or a baby, But any type/age is awesome too )I currently have two males.. A dumbo rex and a standard, both 4 months.They live in a 2 story feisty ferret home, soon to be 2 cages wide.I can pay a small rehoming fee and can pay 10 dollars for you to drive to me if you're far, but i can't drive anywhere.Ask me anything you want, to feel safe with choosing me to be your little boys new owner


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You can try these groups:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1594389890777970/


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyo neighbor!!  

I dont belong to the groups listed above but I do belong to this one:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NEPARats/

By far, its the BEST rat group for this side of PA. Everyone is very friendly and willing to help out the best they can. Lots of people that rescue and a few that breed. I'm sure someone has some boys available right now. Check out Totez for Realz Rattery - they're in Tamaqua, run/admin that group, and they breed a few times a year + rescue a LOT of rats.


----------

